# NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.27.06



## Real

*<CENTER>Round 1, Game 3*










*#3 New Jersey Nets @ #6 Indiana Pacers*
*Series Tied 1-1*
*Thursday April 27th, 2006, Conseco Fieldhouse, Indianapolis, IN.*
*7:30 PM, EST*
*TV Coverage: MY9, NBATV*
*Radio Coverage: WBBR*


*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Anthony Johnson*</TD><TD>*Stephen Jackson*</TD><TD>*Jeff Foster*</TD><TD>*Peja Stojakovic*</TD><TD>*Jermaine O'Neal*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>18.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>15.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>9.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Fred Jones*</TD><TD>*Austin Croshere*</TD><TD>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>15.0</TD><TD>9.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>31.0</TD><TD>22.0</TD><TD>19.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>13.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>
<TD></TD> <TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Clifford Robinson*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>7.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

*Series History*
*Game 1 Indiana 90, New Jersey 88*
*Pacers 75 - Nets 90</CENTER>*


----------



## VC_15

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

Did we get Home-court back after winning this game?


----------



## VC_15

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

Btw, Nice jobe Net2 on the game thread.


----------



## Fray

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



VC_15 said:


> Did we get Home-court back after winning this game?


No, the team that has home-court is the team that can just win all of their home games to win the series. As of right now, if the Pacers win their home games they will win the series. We have to steal a game in Indiana to regain home-court advantage.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

Good job Net2!

Hoping the Nets regain home court advantage!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

You know...I'm expecting another 20/10ish game from Krstic again....isn't that kinda scary? 2nd year in the league and that's becoming regular for him.


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

instead of key reserves for the nets, seperate them into two things

sixth man: Clifford Robinson
rest of bench : tally up all the poitns, rebounds, and assist averages for the rest of the bench---prolly won't be more than like 4-5 points

that way it would look better. because we really dont have any key reserves.


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



fruitcake said:


> instead of key reserves for the nets, seperate them into two things
> 
> sixth man: Clifford Robinson
> rest of bench : tally up all the poitns, rebounds, and assist averages for the rest of the bench---prolly won't be more than like 4-5 points
> 
> that way it would look better. because we really dont have any key reserves.


That's not fair. When JKidd was playing like crap, Vaughn really stepped up, it doesn't show up in the numbers, but he's been a little fireball on D.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

**** i cant watch this..dammit y isnt it on TNT or sumtin


----------



## Fray

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



Vincanity15311 said:


> **** i cant watch this..dammit y isnt it on TNT or sumtin


:sad: NBA TV should be a Nationally Televised station, it's all bull****.:curse:


----------



## ravor44

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

NETS will win this one...100-85


----------



## jmk

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

Your date is off. The 27th, not the 25th.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> You know...I'm expecting another 20/10ish game from Krstic again....isn't that kinda scary? 2nd year in the league and that's becoming regular for him.


 For the rest of the NBA I will say "HELL YEAH" it'll be a scary thing.....One thing though that I would like to see more of and I'm sure I'm not alone on this, but I'd like to see a lot more pick and roll plays between VC & Curly or RJ & Curly.....I think that would cause so many problems for the Pacers in this series and through out the playoffs in general for oppossing teams......I hope Coach Frank at some point does implement this.....Because it just makes so much sense with Curly's,VC,RJ's skill levels at executing a pick and roll for an easy 2 or And1.


----------



## Charlie Brown

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

Indy is a tough place to play on the road.

The Pacers are going to fired up after this last loss.

The Nets will need their best effort to date.


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

Will Peja be back for this game?


----------



## Petey

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



neoxsupreme said:


> Will Peja be back for this game?


 Not sure. Wonder if his 'injury' is why his minutes were limited in the 4th and were attributed to his play in the rest of the game. If so, and he's gimpy he won't be much of a factor.

I personally think Granger did well in his 1st playoff start for a rookie that was mostly a bench player all season.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

Kidd needs to get his shot back. That 1-2-3 punch is kind of getting predictable. They will need his scoring for this game because Indiana will make the adjustments to defend Vince, rj and Nenad


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

There's no way we lose this one.


----------



## HB

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> There's no way we lose this one.


You hope :angel:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



Hbwoy said:


> You hope :angel:



I know..:wink:


----------



## jmk

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> There's no way we lose this one.


Hehehe. Funny Pacers fan.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

Right...I'm the funny one.


----------



## JCB

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> There's no way we lose this one.


 we'll see, doggy. :cheers:


----------



## JCB

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



Dark Knight said:


> Your date is off. The 27th, not the 25th.


 fixed


----------



## Charlie Brown

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> There's no way we lose this one.


I said the same thing about game 1.


----------



## VC_15

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I know..:wink:


Last game my friend you were introduced to the *Real Nets team*, and if they play defense like they did last game, the chances of you winning are slim. My friend, most of the experts predicted the Nets to win the series in 5 or 6 because they assumed that The Real Nets team will show up, and they're correct.


----------



## Jizzy

Peja is going to play in Game 3. The Pacers will also get blown out


----------



## L

why didnt toddmac do the game thread( i mean no offense to net2, im just curious why toddmac didnt do the game thread.)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> why didnt toddmac do the game thread( i mean no offense to net2, im just curious why toddmac didnt do the game thread.)


 I don't know, I went to go make it, but it was already up. Not that I'm complaining :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> why didnt toddmac do the game thread( i mean no offense to net2, im just curious why toddmac didnt do the game thread.)


All the Nets mods agreed that is now Net2's job! All you need to know... 

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly

Stay on topic freakin mods....... :biggrin: j/k

Nets will win this, i'm pretty confident.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Air Fly said:


> Stay on topic freakin mods....... :biggrin: j/k
> 
> Nets will win this, i'm pretty confident.


 looks like someone is going to be getting all their posts edited :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> All the Nets mods agreed that is now Net2's job! All you need to know...
> 
> -Petey


Well, God bless Net2, then.

Making game threads is a pain in the nards.


----------



## Jizzy

I want to make a game thread. But on a side note, I have a great idea for BBB. Get this NBA scores on your cell phone. If someone is not near a comp, and wants to know the score of a Nets game, simply send a text message (standard messaging fees apply) and then we know the updated score and BBB picks more dimes then John Stockton. Win~Win situation for everyone


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2423260

Peja, Tinsley and Jackson all hurting. Looks like Jackson will play, Peja is up in the air, and they just said Tinsely played the last game hurt, so who knows.


----------



## AirJersey15

We need to win this one, I dont want this team to go down 2-1.


----------



## fruitcake

double post


GO NETS :banana:


----------



## fruitcake

jizzy said:


> I want to make a game thread. But on a side note, I have a great idea for BBB. Get this NBA scores on your cell phone. If someone is not near a comp, and wants to know the score of a Nets game, simply send a text message (standard messaging fees apply) and then we know the updated score and BBB picks more dimes then John Stockton. Win~Win situation for everyone


this program can do that (its free to download, but standard wireless data fees apply)


----------



## ghoti

The Nets are one point underdogs in this game.

Would you put your money on the Nets and a point?


----------



## Dooch

ghoti said:


> The Nets are one point underdogs in this game.
> 
> Would you put your money on the Nets and a point?


I would put my money on the Nets anyday because we are capable of beating any team in the NBA. As long as we play like we were playing on that 14-game winning streak.I expect Vince Carter to have a big game and Jermaine O' Neal to remain frustrated. 

And possibly I have some odd feeling that Jermaine O' Neal will lose his cool and possibly get "T'ed up", and maybe even eventually lead to his ejection. Just as long as Peja Stojakovic and Stephen Jackson do not play then we should be in good shape.


----------



## ZÆ

Ok guys, we are going for *2000* posts tonight, no one will be at the games (sence it's an away game) so everyone post.


"LONGEST GAME THREAD IN BBB.NET HISTORY, 2000 POSTS!" - campaign starts now.


whos with me?


----------



## Dooch

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Ok guys, we are going for *2000* posts tonight, no one will be at the games (sence it's an away game) so everyone post.
> 
> 
> "LONGEST GAME THREAD IN BBB.NET HISTORY, 2000 POSTS!" - campaign starts now.
> 
> 
> whos with me?


Petey, IMed me before and we are definitely going to attempt to get to the 2000-post plateau. If we do that will be an accomplishment in itself. I will be around tonight for the game thread! Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## Dario

it's gona be hard game since peja stojakovic is back, and i'm pretty sure he is gona start hiting three point shots.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dario said:


> it's gona be hard game since peja stojakovic is back, and i'm pretty sure he is gona start hiting three point shots.


 Who knows how well he'll be moving/how many minutes he'll play with his knee hurt like it is.


----------



## JCB

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Ok guys, we are going for *2000* posts tonight, no one will be at the games (sence it's an away game) so everyone post.
> 
> 
> "LONGEST GAME THREAD IN BBB.NET HISTORY, 2000 POSTS!" - campaign starts now.
> 
> 
> whos with me?


 I'm with you. :biggrin: I'll be running back and forth between my family room and my dad's den throughout the night.


----------



## Dooch

Why does My9 have to show King of Queens, instead of having the New Jersey Nets Pre-Game. :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> Why does My9 have to show King of Queens, instead of having the New Jersey Nets Pre-Game. :curse:


 cause it's so funny (said as sarcastically as possible. I tried to watch a few minutes of it and then realized I've never wasted more time in my life)


----------



## Dooch

Well approximately 10 minutes until My9 begins to broadcast the New Jersey Nets vs Indiana Pacers. Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!! :clap:


----------



## Eddy15

anyone got the link for the chinese broadcast? Im working the night **** and would LOVE to see this game


----------



## VCFSO2000

This is the first game I'll be able to watch on TV this series.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mark and Ian!


----------



## ghoti

I'm gonna watch this game with my face like 6 inches from the screen.


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> I'm gonna watch this game with my face like 6 inches from the screen.


Why?


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> Why?


The playoffs make me hyper.

This is the most excited I've been for a Nets game since the 2004 playoffs.


----------



## ghoti

Any chumps can win a home game.

Real men dominate on the ROAD!


----------



## VC_GRADUATED

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

the Nets will win this one.Vince will do a better job after what AJ said...RJ will defend SJ or Peja and Kidd will make sure the rest of the team will fire on all cylinders.


----------



## ghoti

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Ok guys, we are going for *2000* posts tonight, no one will be at the games (sence it's an away game) so everyone post.
> 
> 
> "LONGEST GAME THREAD IN BBB.NET HISTORY, 2000 POSTS!" - campaign starts now.
> 
> 
> whos with me?


We're gonna need a little more effort than we have right now.

Let's goooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## ghoti

The late money comes on the Nets.

The game is now pick 'em.


----------



## jarkid

GO, when will this game start ? damn it


----------



## ZÆ

I hate blackout laws, I don't get to see the game in HD


----------



## ZÆ

Nets recive 1st position


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets win the tip.

Nenad posts up, gets it stolen.

Peja misses a three, rebound Johnson. O'Neal hits. 2-0 Pacers


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

0-2 - Pacers


----------



## jarkid

oh no , krstic lost the ball, peja missed, anthony johnson offensive rebound, jo made jumper.

2-0 pacers.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

"who is that guy? O'Neal? Yeah, I don't like him. I don't like his hair. It makes him look like an *******" ~My Mom


----------



## ZÆ

Defencive 3 seconds call against IND

Jefferson hits the free throw

1-2 - IND


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

4-2 - NETS


----------



## Dooch

The New Jersey Nets control the tip. Krstic loses it, Foster takes it away. The Indiana Pacers get a second chance opportunity and Jermaine O' Neal drains the jumper.

2-0 Pacers. RJ gets fouled, free throws for RJ. RJ hits the free throw and Jason Kidd nails a three ball.

4-2 Nets.


----------



## jarkid

yes, Kidd for 3.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Defense three second. RJ hits. 
Kidd hits a three! 4-2 Nets.

Foster misses, rebound Nets.
RJ misses, rebound O'Neal.

Foul called on Collins, his first.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

7-2 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

first foul is on jason collins, hell no.


----------



## VCFSO2000

I want Collins to waste fouls on JO..not reaches..oh well.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd from three again! 7-2 Nets.

Peja misses, rebound Kidd.
Kidd turns it over, O'Neal dunks it. 7-4 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

7-4 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

it's time for jason kidd to lead nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2
Jefferson hits both

9-4 - NETS


----------



## Dooch

Jason Collins called on a foul. O' Neal turns the ball over. Jason Kidd another three ball! 7-2 Nets.

Peja misses again, rebound Jason Kidd. Kidd loses the ball, Indiana takes it back. Indiana gets another basket. 

Richard Jefferson will shoot free throws after being fouled by Peja Stojakovic. 9-4 Nets after RJ's two free throws.


----------



## ZÆ

24 second violation against the Pacers


----------



## ZÆ

Johnson for 2

9-6 - NETS


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits. 9-6 Nets.

Foul called on Foster, his first.
Vince hits, 11-6 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

11-6 - NETS


----------



## VCFSO2000

The crowd is pretty quiet if you ask me..Considering it's the first playoff game of the year in Indy.


----------



## Dooch

24 second violation on the Indiana Pacers. Jermaine O' Neal blocked RJ, and Anthony Johnson gets the jumper. 9-6 Nets.

Foster called on the foul. Vince Carter gets the roll for 2. 11-6 Nets. Offensive foul on Jermaine O' Neal. Nice job by Nenad Krstic.


----------



## ZÆ

offincive foul on O'Neal


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul on O'Neal, his first.

Collins misses, rebound Pacers.
Jackson hits a three. 11-9 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Jackson for 3

11-9 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad Krstic for 2

13-9 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Oh man, just got in.

Looks like both teams are hitting early.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

God, I hate Indiana Pacers. **** all of them


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

13-11 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

13-11 Nets, defense !


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

15-11 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits. 13-9 Nets.
O'Neal answers. 13-11 Nets.
Nenad hits again with a baseline jumper. 15-11 Nets
O'Neal drives, fouled by Nenad.

Time out.


----------



## Dooch

Stephen Jackson hits a wide open three ball, 11-9 Nets. Nenad Krstic off the screen for 2, 13-9 Nets.

13-11 Nets, Nenad Krstic hits another one, 15-11 Nets. Krstic attempted to defend O' Neal and is called on the foul. O' Neal with free throws after the timeout.


----------



## Fray

How come all I am getting is sound on this streamtvnow thing?


----------



## Petey

JO goes at Nenad, draws the foul, time out.

What's working for the Nets out there?

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Collins needs to go out and Robinson needs to go in.


----------



## ghoti

THE TAKEOVER said:


> I hate blackout laws, I don't get to see the game in HD


Hooray for MY9 blur-o-vision!


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> God, I hate Indiana Pacers. **** all of them


yes, they must go to lose.


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> "who is that guy? O'Neal? Yeah, I don't like him. I don't like his hair. It makes him look like an *******" ~My Mom


Your Mom











Steve Kerr





Peter Vescey





Screaming A. Smith


----------



## jarkid

krstic is still good on the road, tell JO who is the better big man.


----------



## Dario

good start for krstic :clap:


----------



## ghoti

I would seriously watch a half hour show where TMC11's Mom breaks down the games.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal hits two free throws

15-13 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

Carter! bring us another good game !


----------



## Petey

JO at the line pulls the game back to 2.

Nets bring it down, Carter drives, misses the leaner.

JO w/ the board.

Jackson can't hit the 3, Krstic board.

Nets 15, Pacers 13.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal at the line, hits the first...and the second. 15-13 Nets.

Vince misses, rebound O'Neal.
Jackson misses a three, reboud Nenad.
RJ misses, rebound collins. Collins misses, rebound RJ.
Rj misses athree, rebound Peja

RJ with the block on Johnson on the break


----------



## Dooch

Nets lead by 4, 15-11. Nachbar is inactive tonight for us. Tinsley is inactive for the Indiana Pacers.

Jermaine O' Neal hits a pair of free throws, 15-13 Nets. Hustle on both ends, missed attempts, Nice block by RJ on AJ.


----------



## Petey

Bunch of Nets misses, Peja board, out to Jackson, Jefferson block!

Nets 15, Pacers 13.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jackson for 2

15-15


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff in for Collins.

Jackson misses, gets it back and gets it in. 15-15 tie.

Cliff hits a three! 18-15 Nets.


----------



## jarkid

IND 4:30 Anthony Johnson missed Layup, Blocked by Richard Jefferson


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 3

18-15 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Foster loses it, controls it, to Jackson, misses, 2nd change good.

Cliff for 3!!!

Nets 18, Pacers 15.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Clifford Robinson replaces Jason Collins. Jermaine O' Neal hits on the second attempt and ties the game, 15-15. 

Clifford Robinson hits the three ball, 18-15 Nets. Jeff Foster called on the foul. Austin Croshere checks into the game.


----------



## Petey

Pacers miss, foul on Foster.

Croshere in, Nets ball.

Nets 18, Pacers 15.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Holy **** the Pacers are a bunch of annoying babies.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Is it wrong to smile really big when foster gets a foul called on him/


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter playind bad on D to begin the game. Getting killed by picks..losing jackson.


----------



## jarkid

IND 4:30 Anthony Johnson missed Layup, Blocked by Richard Jefferson . haha


cliffy for 3, 18-15 nets.


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses on the hook.

Peja down to JO.

JO hits and fouled.

Going to the line.

JO w/ 10 points, on 4 of 4 shooting.

JO hits the FT.

Nets 18, Pacers 18.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson misses, and a foul called on Foster. Croshere comes in for him.

Kidd misses in the paint, Nenad gets it back and misses, rebound Pacers.

O'Neal hits and gets fouled by Cliff. Hits the FT. 18-18 tie.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal hits and is fouled
O'Neal hits the free throw

18-18


----------



## jarkid

yes, foster 2 fouls, go nets.


----------



## Jizzy

Hey, all of the Nets are wearing black shoes


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on Vince.

Time out.


----------



## ghoti

JON is petrified of fouling.

Nenad should post him up every time down.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Will you look @ that. We're hitting our threes tonight early.


----------



## Dooch

Jermaine O' Neal hits on the hook shot in the paint and gets fouled by Clifford Robinson. 11 points already for JO. 

18-18, foul on Vince Carter. And there is a break in the action. The officiating is starting to sort of go in favor of Indiana.


----------



## ghoti

Why is the forum so dead?


----------



## jarkid

Carter, thrust yourself out !


----------



## ZÆ

ghoti said:


> Hooray for MY9 blur-o-vision!


ya, gotta love it


----------



## Fray

Is anybody on here watching the game that is not in Jersey?


----------



## jarkid

ghoti said:


> Why is the forum so dead?


haha, maybe they are having dinner.


----------



## ZÆ

Johnson for 3

18-21 - IND


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 3

21-21


----------



## jarkid

****, pacers for 3, 21-18 pacers.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits from three. 21-18 Pacers
Vince answers from three. 21-21 tie.

Peja drives, kidd with the steal. RJ with the monster jam. 23-21 Nets.

Time out pacers


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

23-21 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

vc for 3, answered anthony johnson.


----------



## Dooch

Anthony Johnson hits the jumper, 21-18 Nets. Vince Carter hits the three ball, 21-21. 

Jason Kidd takes it away, 3 on 1! Jason Kidd drops it off to Richard Jefferson for the flush! 23-21 Nets! 

Timeout Indiana. :clap:


----------



## Jizzy

RJ in your mother****in face


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> Why is the forum so dead?


 petey "took care" of anyone who said they wouldn't post atleast 100 posts


----------



## ByeByeKMart

JON is playing fantastic. But we are FINALLY hitting threes.


----------



## MrCharisma

RJ with the "Big Finish" on the end of a nice J-Kidd bounce pass. J-Kidd running with RJ and VC on the wings...scary.


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> RJ in your mother****in face


haha, nice.


----------



## ghoti

John Thomas should guard JON in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jones in for Peja.

Second foul called on Cliff. Letting him stay in thre.

O'Neal hits 1 of 2. 23-22 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal hits 1 of 2 free throws, 2nd foul on Robinson

23-22 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

Jermaine O'neal is owning us, too bad.

Someone answer him.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Boooo


----------



## Petey

Murray checks in.

Vaughn, Carter, Murray, Cliff and Krstic on the floor.

Johnson posting Vaughn. Pacer misses. Double foul called.

Jeez.

What a cop out.

Wait, on Krstic.

Nets 23, Pacers 22.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

C'mon, Frank.

Put in John Thomas.

Who cares if he fouls out?

He can get JON out of his groove without wasting Collins and Cliffy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ stepped out of bounds, Pacer ball.

Murray in for RJ, Vaughn in for Kidd.

Jackson misses...double foul on Nenad and Harrison.

John Thomas getting in there.

Nets win the tip.


----------



## Dooch

Jacque Vaughn replaces Jason Kidd. Fred Jones in for Peja Stojakovic. Peja does not look 100% at all.

Clifford Robinson called on his 2nd personal foul. JO splits his free throws. 23-22 Nets. Lamond Murray checks in for RJ.

Double foul on Nenad Krstic and someone from the Pacers. John Thomas in for Nenad Krstic.


----------



## jmk

John Thomas!


----------



## ghoti

Yeah!

That's what I'm talking about!

JT the man!


----------



## Petey

Wait, yes still double foul.

Thomas in for Krstic.

Nets control the tip off the double foul.

Carter... hits.

Nets 25, Pacers 22.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2 

25-22 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

is John Thomas in the game now?


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2
Carter hits two free throws

27-22 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Off the steal, Carter brings it down... Frank wants him to hold it, but Carter attacks and fouled!

Harrison's 2nd in seconds.

Padgett in.

Carter hits the 1st.

Cliff sits.

Saras and Granger in.

Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 27, Pacers 22.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits the fadeaway. 25-22 Nets.

Pacers turn it over. Vince fouled on the break. Hits both at the line. 27-22 Nets.

Padgett in for Cliff. Granger in for the Pacers.

Jones misses a three.
*
End of the First*
Nets 27
Pacers 22


----------



## ghoti

Hammer O'Neal!

Don't let him take any easy shots.

Drive at him on offense.

He is a shrinking flower because he knows he can't foul.


----------



## Petey

Jones misses the 3, Croshere w/ the O board, can't get a shot up.

*End of the 1st.*

Nets 27, Pacers 22.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> is John Thomas in the game now?


 Yep


----------



## ZÆ

27-22 - NETS
End of the 1st


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter hits the jumper, 25-22 Nets. 3/4 shooting. Vince Carter takes it away and gets fouled.

Scott Padgett checks in for Clifford Robinson. Danny Granger checks in. Vince Carter hits on both free throws, 27-22 Nets.

End of the 1st quarter. 27-22 in favor of the Nets after 1. :clap: 

Vince with 9 first quarter points, and efficient shooting.


----------



## jarkid

Frank finally use another bench, it's John Thomas, nice, Nets have deeeep bench.


----------



## ghoti

Frank showing he understands playoff basketball!

I love it!


----------



## HB

JO came to play tonight.


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC playing good. Picked up where he left off.


----------



## jmk

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

John...Thomas!


----------



## ghoti

Carter, Jefferson, Krstic.

You can't stop them without fouling them.

The Pacers only have JON.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

27-24 - NETS


----------



## Petey

JO gets the bounce over Thomas.

Was nice D too.

Nets 27, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Thomas!


----------



## ghoti

JOHN THOMAS!

Yahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

john Thomas for 2

29-24 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'neal hits. 27-24 Nets.

RJ drives and find THomas for the layup! 29-24 Nets

Foul called on Thomas, his first.


----------



## Jizzy

I want John Thomas to introduce JON to the floor


----------



## Petey

Jefferson the spin, RJ dumps to Thomas, LAYUP!!!

Trip called on Thomas on the other end.

Nets 29, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

John Thomas, our secret weapon..hehe


----------



## ghoti

The Nets will win if Collins has 4 fouls to give in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Petey

Side out Indy.

Into JO outside.

Jones to Croshere.

JO w/ the shot from the elbow, hits.

Nets 29, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

29-26 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Carter hits at the other elbow.

Nets 31, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> I want John Thomas to introduce JON to the floor


Bingo!

Five more free shots.


----------



## Petey

Pacers miss, Nets ball as it was out of bounds...

Nets miss, out of bounds, Pacers ball, last touched by RJ.

Nets 31, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal hits again. 29-26 Nets.
Vince answers. 31-26 Nets.

Granger misses a three, goes out of bounds, Nets ball.
RJ misses, goes out of bounds, Pacers ball.

Jones fouled by Murray


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

31-26 - NETS


----------



## Fray

Anybody watching this game who does not live in Jersey?


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter hits (11 pts)
31-26 Nets


----------



## Petey

Jones attacking, can’t hit, foul on Murray.

Nets 31, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Fred Jones hits 2 free throws

31-28 - NETS


----------



## Dooch

27-22 Nets, start of the 2nd quarter. JO hits the shot, 27-24 Nets. John Thomas gets the shot for 2. 29-24 Nets.

John Thomas called on the foul. JO hits the jumper, 29-26 Nets. JO 6/6 from the field. Vince Carter for 2! 11 points for VC, 31-26 Nets.

Foul called on Lamond Murray. Fred Jones hits a pair of free throws, 31-28 Nets. Jason Collins checks in for John Thomas.


----------



## HB

So ummm who is guarding JO, the guy isnt missing


----------



## Petey

Jones hits both.

Jefferson shots, misses, last touched by Jones as it was out of bounds.

Collins in for Thomas.

Nets 31, Pacers 28.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

i know why mjm1 suspends in playoffs, because he said he will go out of states.

and Vinsane has to say now, RJ gives the ball to VInce.


----------



## ghoti

Fray said:


> Anybody watching this game who does not live in Jersey?


Are you trying to find it?


----------



## Petey

Collins misses the jumper, Croshere board.

Nets 31, Pacers 28.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jones at the line. Hits both. 31-28 Nets.

Collins back in for Thomas.

Collins misses, rebound Croshere.

O'Neal misses, foul called on Murray.


----------



## Petey

Jones to JO, misses, Croshere board, foul on Murray, his 2nd.

It's the reverse w/ calls... hmm, who called that?

Collins misses the jumper, Croshere board.

Nets 31, Pacers 28.

-Petey


----------



## Real

It doesn't seem like the crowd is into it too much.


----------



## Petey

Jones misses the jumper.

Murray in the post, fade, misses, JO board.

Collins misses the jumper, Croshere board.

Nets 31, Pacers 28.

-Petey


----------



## Fray

Yes, I listening to it on streamtv but I get no video :curse:


----------



## jarkid

shat, lose ball foul on collins.


----------



## Petey

Jones to JO.

JO spins and misses, Croshere knows to Saras, Saras uses glass hits.

Frank calls TO.

Collins misses the jumper, Croshere board.

Nets 31, Pacers 30.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jones misses, rebound Nets.
Murray misses, rebound O'Neal.

Jskldfsldkfjus hits. 31-30 Nets


----------



## Fray

ghoti said:


> Are you trying to find it?



Yes, I listening to it on streamtv but I get no video


----------



## ZÆ

Jasachavahis (how ever you spell his name) for 2

31-30 - NETS


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Can we get Vince a touch? Jesus. He's scoring at will and hasn't seen the ball the last 3 trips down the floor.


----------



## Dooch

Loose-ball foul on Lamond Murray, 31-28 Nets still. Sarunas J hits off the glass for 2, 31-30 Nets. 

Lawrence Frank has seen enough and calls a timeout. C'mon Nets lets pick it up!


----------



## jmk

We need to sign a dirty big man for next year. If we have a Charles Oakley type, these Pacers stop *****ing and whining right away.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Fray said:


> Yes, I listening to it on streamtv but I get no video :curse:


Follow the directions on the page that links to the channel 4 stream.

CAN WE REBOUND???!!!


----------



## Petey

Nets turn it over out of the time out.

Saras draws the foul.

Nets 31, Pacers 30.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Sarunas at the line. Misses the first, hits the second. 31-31 tie.


----------



## neoxsupreme

JO continues to torch us. He's already practically done more than his 1st 2 games combined.


----------



## Petey

Saras on the season, 91% from the FT.

Misses on the 1st.
Hits on the 2nd.

Nets 31, Pacers 31.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jasachavahis hits 1 of 2 free throws

31-31


----------



## jarkid

stop turn it over...31-31 pacers.


----------



## Fray

ByeByeKMart said:


> Follow the directions on the page that links to the channel 4 stream.
> 
> CAN WE REBOUND???!!!


I on channel 4, and I listening but it doesn't show me any video


----------



## VCFSO2000

For Carter to be out of the game,Curly and RJ have to be both in the game.

Nice shot by Kidd

33-31 nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

33-31 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits the pull up jumper.

Nets 33, Pacers 31.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Dark Knight said:


> We need to sign a dirty big man for next year. If we have a Charles Oakley type, these Pacers stop *****ing and whining right away.


Oakley is still an NBA player. Vescey said last season Oak was in phenominal shape. The Nets could sign him...


----------



## ghoti

Fray said:


> Yes, I listening to it on streamtv but I get no video :curse:


The only way to watch it is on NBA TV, which I assume you don't have.

People watched the last game on some Chinese site. Did you try that?

If not I'll look for the link for you.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

For ****'s sake get Murray out of the damn game already


----------



## jarkid

who to stop JO?


----------



## Petey

Saras misses, JO board, JO hits and fouled.

DAMNIT!

Nets 33, Pacers 33.

-Petey


----------



## Real

RJ hits, Kidd gets it to vaughn for the 2.

Nets-37
Indiana-34


----------



## Dooch

Jason Kidd replaces Vince Carter. Jacque Vaughn called on the personal foul. SJ splits his free throws and ties the game up at 31-31. 

Jason Kidd nails the jumper, 33-31. JO banks it in and the foul. Can we ****ing double team this piece of ****! 33-33 with a free throw for JO.

34-33 Pacers. Richard Jefferson nails the jumper, 35-34 Nets. Jacque Vaughn on target. 37-34 Nets.


----------



## big furb

They killin us on the boards, giving up too many offensive rebounds


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal hits for 2 and hits a free throw

33-34 - IND


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Fray said:


> I on channel 4, and I listening but it doesn't show me any video


This is a designated x264 test stream. Some broadcasts on this channel may be using the new x264 Codec

You will need to download the correct DLLs and FFDshow to be able to watch this stream. The following applies to Windows only. Go to here http://www.x264.nl/ for latest codec versions and Linux source. Mac users should have H264 support built in. Click here http://www.x264.nl/ to download FFDshow then here http://helpdesk.streamtvnow.tv/faq/attachments/18/nsv_x264.zip to download the WinAmp plugin. Put the nsvdec_x264.dll in your Winamp\plugins folder. Then go into Start/ffdshow/VFW Codec configuration. In there on the Decoder tab, click "Codecs" on the left, then find H.264. Right click it, and then "Set all stable formats to libavcodec". "Apply" then "OK". You may need to reboot after installing the FFDShow software, and you will need to restart WinAmp after installing the DLL plugin.


----------



## Fray

ghoti said:


> The only way to watch it is on NBA TV, which I assume you don't have.
> 
> People watched the last game on some Chinese site. Did you try that?
> 
> If not I'll look for the link for you.


I had NBA League Pass which included NBA TV for the regular season, but not for playoffs.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Fray said:


> I on channel 4, and I listening but it doesn't show me any video


This is a designated x264 test stream. Some broadcasts on this channel may be using the new x264 Codec

You will need to download the correct DLLs and FFDshow to be able to watch this stream. The following applies to Windows only. Go to here http://x264.nl/ for latest codec versions and Linux source. Mac users should have H264 support built in. Click here http://x264.nl/ to download FFDshow then here http://helpdesk.streamtvnow.tv/faq/attachments/18/nsv_x264.zip to download the WinAmp plugin. Put the nsvdec_x264.dll in your Winamp\plugins folder. Then go into Start/ffdshow/VFW Codec configuration. In there on the Decoder tab, click "Codecs" on the left, then find H.264. Right click it, and then "Set all stable formats to libavcodec". "Apply" then "OK". You may need to reboot after installing the FFDShow software, and you will need to restart WinAmp after installing the DLL plugin.


----------



## Petey

Kidd swings it, RJ hits.

Saras to some Pacer who misses the slam.

Kidd to RJ, RJ to Vaughn, Vaughn hits.

Pacers TO.

Nets 37, Pacers 34.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

Hey, I just thought of an idea to make a AIM chatroom for Nets/Pacers game 3. We've got Todd M., and the Dooch in there so far. Anyone who would like to just chat and bs about the game feel free to PM me your AIM name. Thanks.

Go Nets!


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad Krstic hits 1 of 2 free throws

38-34 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Nets go zone, Pacers miss, RJ board.

Krstic w/ the pump fake, foul on JO, his 2nd.

Krstic to the line.

Peja in.

Krstic goes 1 of 2.

Nets 38, Pacers 34.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

doublew post but the board is slow so I can treally edit..


----------



## jarkid

it's time for carter to here !


----------



## dfunk15

bad foul by kidd


----------



## ZÆ

Peja hits 1 of 2 free throws

38-35 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad fouled by O'Neal. Hits 1 of 2 at the line. 37-34 Nets.

Peja back in.

Foul called on Kidd with 3 left on the shot clock.
Peja to the line, hits 1 of 2. 38-35 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Peja fouled, Peja to the line.

Peja misses the 1st.
Hits the 2nd, first point of the night.

Carter in for Vaughn.

Nets 38, Pacers 35.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad for 2

40-35 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Down into the post for Krstic, Krstic w/ the fade and hits.

Nets 40, Pacers 35.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

MrCharisma said:


> Hey, I just thought of an idea to make a AIM chatroom for Nets/Pacers game 3. We've got Todd M., and the Dooch in there so far. Anyone who would like to just chat and bs about the game feel free to PM me your AIM name. Thanks.
> 
> Go Nets!


too bad, i don't have AIM, maybe i have to register for one.


----------



## ZÆ

Peja for 2

40-37 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Peja off the screen hits the jumper.

Jeez.

Nets 40, Pacers 38.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Nenad Krstic to the free throw line. JO called on his 2nd personal foul. 38-34 Nets. Peja Stojakovic back into the game.

Foul on Jason Kidd. Peja Stojakovic free throws, penalty situation. JO checks out of the game. 38-35 Nets. Substitutions for both teams.

Nenad Krstic nails the jumper, 40-35 Nets. 40-37 Nets after the jumper by Peja Stojakovic.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Hacked...


----------



## Petey

Krstic on the ground… Pacers bring it down, Croshere fouled shooting a 3.

Damn Collins.

Nets 40, Pacers 37.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Croshere shooting three...


----------



## VCFSO2000

Collins should be fouling JO...Not shooters.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Flop!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits. 40-35 Nets.
Peja hits. 40-37 Nets.

Nenad gets stripped while falling down.

Croshere misses a three...and a really late whistle called. Going to the line for three. Hits them all. 40-40 tie.


----------



## ZÆ

Chrosher hits 3 free throws

40-40


----------



## Petey

Gets the roll on the 1st.
Vaughn in for Collins?
Gets the 2nd.
Gets the 3rd.

Nets 40, Pacers 40.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

43-40 - NETS


----------



## jarkid

stupid Jason Collins, you , go to H...


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, Krstic, RJ, Kidd, 3!!!

Nets 43, Pacers 40.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jackson for 2

43-42 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Jackson on the ugly hook inside.

But hits.

Kidd the spin, fouled by Johnson.

Only Pacers' 2nd team foul.

Granger in.

Foster sits.

Nets 43, Pacers 42.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

I checked that Chinese site. No Nets.

There _is_ a heated game of Ping-Pong going if you're into that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits a three! 43-40 Nets. 3 of 3 from downtown for Kidd.

Jackson hits in the paint. 43-42 Nets.

Kidd fouled by Johnson.
Vince hits a fadeaway. 45-42 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

45-42 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Carter over Jackson w/ the fade and hits.

Nets 45, Pacers 42.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Good to see Kidd's shot is back

Funny that the team is shooting better on the opponent's court


----------



## ZÆ

Danny Granger for 2

45-44 - NETS


----------



## MrCharisma

jarkid said:


> too bad, i don't have AIM, maybe i have to register for one.


it's free, you should sign up...lets get some more people in the Net playoff chatroom...Me and The Dooch are getting lonely....(boy that sounded bad)


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Play some ****ing defense. Christ.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd got his shot back.


----------



## Petey

Johnson posting Vaughn, Johnson to Granger cutting, Granger hits.

Carter misses, knocked out to Jackson.

Nets 45, Pacers 44.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

VC still has the high percentage shot.


----------



## ZÆ

Jackson for 2

45-46 - IND


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Granger lays it in. 45-44 Nets.

Vince drives, misses, rebound Pacers.

Jackson hits. 46-45 Pacers. Time out Nets.


----------



## Dooch

Jason Collins called on the foul. Austin Croshere to shoot three free throws. Austin Croshere ties the game at 40-40. 

Jason Kidd nails the three ball, 43-40 Nets. Stephen Jackson hits the jumper, 43-42 Nets. Danny Granger replaces Jeff Foster. 

Vince Carter hits the jumper, 45-42 Nets. 45-44 Nets after the jumper for 2. Stephen Jackson for 2, 46-45 Pacers. Nets call timeout.


----------



## Petey

Jackson posting Kidd, hits.

Nets call a full time out.

2:26 to play in the 1st half.

Nets 45, Pacers 46.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

The Nets interior defense is making me sick.


----------



## jarkid

they are hard to beat, damn it.


----------



## Vinsane

Vince has to takeover in the second half


----------



## jmk

Lawrence needs to use some common sense and realize what defensive matchups are working. Keep Kidd on Peja, Vince on Johnson, and RJ on Jackson.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Our defense is acceptable they are just making touhg shots that did not go i nat all the last two games and outrebounding us. And we are making stupid fouls.


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> Vince has to takeover in the second half


haha, cute boy, you come here finally.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Dark Knight said:


> Lawrence needs to use some common sense and realize what defensive matchups are working. Keep Kidd on Peja, Vince on Johnson, and RJ on Jackson.


Yup.


----------



## Vinsane

has there been any good highlights this game


----------



## HB

Dark Knight said:


> Lawrence needs to use some common sense and realize what defensive matchups are working. Keep Kidd on Peja, Vince on Johnson, and RJ on Jackson.


I agree and am surprised Frank hasnt thought of this


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vinsane said:


> Vince has to takeover in the second half


Wassup V?


----------



## Petey

Nets miss, RJ can't control the O board, out of bounds.

Cliff in for Krstic.

Pacers ball.

Down to Granger... down to Johnson in the post, foul on Vaughn.

Nets 45, Pacers 46.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> has there been any good highlights this game


Vince did a 720 through-the-legs windmill early on.


----------



## ZÆ

Johnson hits 1 of 2 free throws

45-47 - IND


----------



## jarkid

go to make another run, Nets, go.


----------



## Petey

Johnson can't hit the 1st.
Johnson hits the 2nd.

Nets 45, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ to Carter, Carter going into the paint, hits and fouled!!!

Nets 47, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits 1 of 2 at the line. 47-45 Pacers.

Vince drives, hits AND gets fouled. Hits the FT. 48-47 Nets

O'Neal back in...get him to pick up #3.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits for 2 and is going to the free throw line for 1 more
Carter hits the free throw

48-47 - NETS


----------



## VCFSO2000

VC fouled. Hits a great shot.

Going to the line for a FT.........

VC drains the FT.


----------



## Petey

JO back onto the floor.

Jones out there too.

Carter hits.

Nets 48, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Carter AND1 !


----------



## Jizzy

This is ridiculous. The refs are afraid of JON and calling fouls on the Nets left and right


----------



## Petey

Vaughn takes a shot, Granger called on the offensive foul!

Nets 48, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Ata boy, Vince keep acting to a win for the nets


----------



## ByeByeKMart

God forbid the refs call a foul o nthe Pacers!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul on Granger.

Vince hits a three! 51-47 Nets. Vince is going nuts out there.


----------



## jmk

Vince is playing beautifully.


----------



## Petey

RJ to Carter... too deep, RJ to Carter for 3!!!

Nets 51, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

haha, danny granger offensive foul.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits for 3

51-47 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Johnson strokes it over Cliff!

Nets 51, Pacers 49.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Johnson for 2

51-49 - NETS


----------



## big furb

It seems like both teams agreed to play no defense in this game.


----------



## jarkid

VC for 3, go to HELL , ANTHONY JOHNSON.


----------



## neoxsupreme

17 to 8 free throw attempts for the home club.


----------



## Petey

RJ dribbling inside the arch, Granger puts his hands on RJ. Fouled!

Free throw time!
Hits.
Thomas in.
Hits.

Nets 53, Pacers 49.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Vince is the man!

He is a nightmare when he plays like this.


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson hits 2 free throws

53-49 - NETS


----------



## HB

neoxsupreme said:


> 17 to 8 free throw attempts for the home club.


Thats very disturbing


----------



## jarkid

big furb said:


> It seems like both teams agreed to play no defense in this game.


haha, pacers give up more.


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC for 3... got it. He is now 4 for 17 in the series.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter for 2

55-49 - NETS


----------



## ghoti

Vince with the defense, too!


----------



## jmk

Aw, what the ****, Vince? Show me something fancy.


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ the steal, Carter in the open court finishes w/ a soft dunk.

Kidd tries the steal.

Johnson drives to the rim, Kidd called on the foul.

Kidd's 2nd.

Nets 55, Pacers 49.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Carter is the really man in playoffs !


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC killing it. Going for 40 tonight. :banana:


----------



## ZÆ

Johnson hits 2 free throws

55-51 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits. 51-49 Nets.

RJ drives, fouled by Granger. Pacers over the limit.
RJ hits both at the line. 53-49 Nets.

Vince with the steal and dunk! 55-49 Nets

Foul on Kidd. Johnson hits both.

*Halftime*
Nets 55
Pacers 51


----------



## HB

Aww man, foul fest


----------



## Petey

Dark Knight said:


> Aw, what the ****, Vince? Show me something fancy.


 He's going soft on the Pacers... or was waiting for AJ.

AJ hits the 1st.
AJ hits the 2nd.

Carter to Kidd... Kidd side rim.

*End of the half.*

Nets 53, Pacers 51.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

Nice play by Carter and Kidd..just didn't drop.


----------



## jmk

Can we get Joey Crawford already?


----------



## ZÆ

55-51 -Nets
Half Time


----------



## ByeByeKMart

How was that a foul o nKidd? The replay CLEARLY showed it was not a foul.


----------



## Fray

21 Points off of 8-11 shooting...DAMN!


----------



## pinoyboy231

jackson on carter after the cross court pass to jkidd

" vince carter lookin like vince young" 

lol so funny

him and ian are an awesome combo


----------



## ghoti

Great job by Frank.

A million foul calls and only Murray has three.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Our team is 6 of 8 from downtown. Phenom Z28 is right. %s only do catch up.


----------



## jarkid

we have a good one road game(at first half)


----------



## jarkid

frank has to play John Thomas more.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

oh man, Vince highlights from a highschool dunk contest.


----------



## NeTs15VC

Right over Mutumbo!


----------



## neoxsupreme

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> oh man, Vince highlights from a highschool dunk contest.


Pierce was in that, wasn't he? VC clowned him.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

neoxsupreme said:


> Pierce was in that, wasn't he? VC clowned him.


 I don't know who was in it, but Pierce, KG, SAR and Billups were all there.


----------



## AirJersey15

I am loving the way the nets are playing this game, they are not forcing anything they are taking and makign whatever shots are given to them, if vince can continue to hit those fadeaways and mix it up with his consistant drives to the hoop, we can be a scary team throughout the playoffs. By the way Miami is losing


----------



## NeTs15VC

When VC won the NBA slam dunk comp, that was the best ever!


----------



## VC_15

**** i was answering the phone when VC did the dunk, how was it?


----------



## NeTs15VC

VC still says 1 more dunk comp!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC_15 said:


> **** i was answering the phone when VC did the dunk, how was it?


 the one in the game? It wasn't really anything special I don't think, I think it was just a 2 handed one.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

NeTs15VC said:


> VC still says 1 more dunk comp!!!!!!!!


 He said maybe he'd do one more, he wasn't sure. Just that he was thinking about it, but he didn't know.


----------



## ghoti

If he does the dunk I made up, he won't have to worry about losing.


----------



## JCB

ghoti said:


> If he does the dunk I made up, he won't have to worry about losing.


 Have you tried it out? :biggrin:


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Why are they still showing this nokia ad?


----------



## neoxsupreme

NeTs15VC said:


> VC still says 1 more dunk comp!!!!!!!!


That would be an absolute dream come true. He better get in 1 more soon before he loses his athleticism completely. I have my fingers crossed for Vegas.


----------



## NeTs15VC

The only one struggling so far is Jefferson, we're on fire!


----------



## neoxsupreme

NeTs15VC said:


> The only one struggling so far is Jefferson, we're on fire!


And Collins.


----------



## jmk

NeTs15VC said:


> The only one struggling so far is Jefferson, we're on fire!


9 points and 6 assists isn't quite struggling.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

neoxsupreme said:


> And Collins.


 He needs to start putting up the threes.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

We better turn the d up a notch this half. No silly fouls.


----------



## ghoti

Chaser 55 said:


> Have you tried it out? :biggrin:


I re-created it using paper mache figures.

It worked pretty well but using a scented candle as the basket turned out to be a bad idea.


----------



## ghoti

ByeByeKMart said:


> Why are they still showing this nokia ad?


Because there are those that insist on continuing to feed the dog people food. :curse:


----------



## GrandKenyon6

GrandKenyon6 said:


> We better turn the d up a notch this half. No silly fouls.


Argh.


----------



## Petey

Pacers ball to start the 3rd.

Carter whistled on his 2nd foul, 15 seconds in.

Nets 55, Pacers 51.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Johnson can't finish, Kidd taps to Collins.

Nets can't hit, RJ taps to Foster.

Nets 55, Pacers 51.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on Vince, his second.

Johnson misses, rebound Collins.
Nenad misses, rebound Foster.
O'Neal hits. 55-53 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

55-53 - NETS


----------



## Petey

JO puts it on the floor, pulls up and hits.

Nets 55, Pacers 53.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ drives, and gets the roll.

Nets 57, Pacers 53.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

RJ for 2

57-53 - NETS


----------



## ghoti

ghoti said:


> Because there are those that insist on continuing to feed the dog people food. :curse:


Oh that's a T-Mobile ad.

I'm sick of that too.


----------



## Lord-SMX

petey wats ur avatar pic?


----------



## Petey

Jackson drives in, and #3 on Krstic.

Jackson to the line.

Nets 57, Pacers 53.

-Petey


----------



## GrandKenyon6

****. Enough with the fouling. Step up the d.


----------



## Vinsane

kristic go sit


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Foul on KRSTIC?!? Garbage


----------



## jarkid

let's go Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives and hits. 57-53 Nets.

Jackson drives and gets fouled by Nenad, his third. Hits btoh. 57-55 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> kristic go sit


 Only his 3rd.

Jackson goes 2 of 2.

Are you rooting against Nets players Vinsane?

Jackson hits both, Collins misses.

Nets 57, Pacers 55.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

ghoti said:


> Oh that's a T-Mobile ad.
> 
> I'm sick of that too.


Yeah it's way overplayed. It was pretty funny the 1st few times.


----------



## jarkid

stop shooting, jason collins.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Are you kidding me? Don't double Peja.


----------



## Lord-SMX

hows the new guy playing?


----------



## Petey

Peja out to Jackson, Jackson drives, pulls up and hits.

Carter drives, fouled by Foster.

Nets 57, Pacers 57.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins misses, rebound Pacers.
Jackson hits. Tied up 57-57.

Vince drives, fouled by Foster. Misses the first, hits the second. 58-57 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Carter misses his 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 58, Pacers 57.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

These Pacers play so dirty.


----------



## Lord-SMX

we still got the lead... now we just need to go on a lil run and play a little tougher defense


----------



## Petey

Peja misses, Kidd w/ the long board, out to RJ, RJ dunk.

Carter tips it to a Pacer.

JO backing, dumps to Foster, Foster hits.

Nets 60, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

JO is on his game tonight


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Peja misses, rebound Kidd. RJ with the dunk on the break.  60-57 Nets.

Foster lays it in. 60-59 Nets.

RJ turns it over.
O'Neal hits. 61-60 Pacers


----------



## Petey

Carter to RJ, RJ drives, stripped by Jackson.

JO hits.

Nets 60, Pacers 61.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Four for Foster


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Someone wake Collins up. He's been abysmal this game.


----------



## jarkid

yes, foster 4 fouls.


----------



## Petey

Nets bring it down, Foster called on his 4th, with 8:16 to play in the 3rd.

Pacers has 2 team fouls.

Kidd to Krstic, gives it up, Carter, Carter spins, tips the ball to himself, shots and misses, Peja board.

Nets 60, Pacers 61.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

y wont rj pas the ball in those situations


----------



## neoxsupreme

No answer for JO.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

4th foul on Foster, Harrison in for him.

Vince drives, misses, gets hit back, misses again. REbound Peja.

Jackson fouled by RJ, going to the line. Hits 1 of 2. 62-60 Pacers


----------



## Lord-SMX

noooooo


----------



## Petey

Jackson backing RJ.

RJ picks up his 1st.

Jackson to the line.
Jackson misses the 1st.
Jackson hits then 2nd.

Nets 60, Pacers 62.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Harrison grabs Carter outside, 3rd.

Krstic misses.

Pacers bring it down and resets.

Collins called on over the back.

Collins 3rd.

Nets 60, Pacers 62.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

David Harrison needs a timeout to re-apply his lipstick.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Get Collins out of the game. He is doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## jarkid

jason collins, terrible...


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses.

Carter puts it on the floor.

Carter misses.

Harrison called on the foul.

Harrison complaining.

T on Harrison now.

Nets 60, Pacers 62.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

My AIM Screen name is KG2421, I accendently cliked out of the game chat room, can someone ssend me another invitation


----------



## ghoti

That's what happens when you get players on loan from the Charlotte Sting.


----------



## jarkid

IND 7:03 Loose ball foul on David Harrison 
IND 7:03 Technical foul on David Harrison (4 PF) 

haha


----------



## big furb

Harrison is a fouling machine


----------



## Petey

RJ hits the FT.

Nets ball.

Carter, Collins, Krstic, Krstic blocked.

Nets ball, as it went out of bounds.

Nets 61, Pacers 62.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Harrison, his third.

Nenad misses, rebound Pacers.

Foul called on Collins, his third.

Jackson misses, rebound Nets.

Vince misses, rebound Collins. Foul on Harrison, his 4th.

Now a T on Harrison. RJ hits the T. 62-61 Pacers

Nenad blocked by O'Neal. Nets keep the ball. Vince misses a three, rebound Pacers


----------



## neoxsupreme

GrandKenyon6 said:


> He is doing absolutely nothing.


How's that different from any other game. :joke:


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Peja backing Kidd, fades and hits it.

Nets 61, Pacers 64.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives as he beats Johnson off the screen, foul on Pollard.

Pacers over the limit.

Kidd to the line.

Nets 61, Pacers 64.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC struggling in this 2nd half. He's missed 4 straight shots.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Peja hits. 64-61 Pacers

Kidd drives, fouled by Pollard. Hits 1 of 2. 64-62 Pacers


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the 1st.
Kidd hits the 2nd.

Pacers bring it down.
Peja drives and draws the foul on Collins.
Collins 4th, Nets 5th in the quarter.

Nets 62, Pacers 64.

-Petey


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Put Cliff in NOW.


----------



## jarkid

kidd missed 1 ft. go nets !!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Bad call. Peja jumped into him...


----------



## Petey

Peja hits the 1st.
Peja hits the 2nd.

Nets 62, Pacers 66.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

These goddamn refs keep blowing


----------



## jarkid

down by 4.. what's wrong.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Peja "draws a foul" on collins, his 4th. Hits both. 66-62 Pacers.

Kidd misses, rebound Nenad. Cliff misses, rebound Johnson.

Time out Pacers


----------



## jmk

These refs are out of control, but I'm glad Collins is finally out of the game.

Jason needs to take it strong, immediately.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

My god will someone please hit a shot.


----------



## big furb

Collins is really ineffective today, and this game is a foulfest.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Cliff, krstic, Kidd, Misses, Krstic board, Kidd, Cliff, misses. Pacers' board.

Pacers time out.

5:31 in the 3rd left.

Nets 62, Pacers 66.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> down by 4.. what's wrong.


 Nets have missed their last 8 shots.


----------



## jarkid

we are terrible in 3rd quarter.


----------



## Vinsane

im tryna to figure out y they dint reset on that posession
kidd makes dumb deciosions sometimes


----------



## dfunk15

why is robinson passing on a layup? shoot stupid


----------



## fruitcake

why


----------



## Petey

Out of the time out, Peja hits the jumper.

Nets 62, Pacers 68.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Peja for 2

62-68 - IND


----------



## neoxsupreme

jarkid said:


> we are terrible in 3rd quarter.


What the heck do these guys do in the locker room @ halftime? Play Charades?


----------



## Petey

Krstic, Carter, Jackson swipes it out of Carter's hands.

Carter misses the long 3.

Krstic can't get the board.

Nets need to drive.

Nets 62, Pacers 68.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> im tryna to figure out y they dint reset on that posession
> kidd makes dumb deciosions sometimes


You're not watching the game.

Also, your boy has reverted to Game 1 form.


----------



## jarkid

17-7 pacers run in 3rd quarter.


----------



## Petey

JO misses, Carter board.

Cliff draws the foul.

Nets 62, Pacers 68.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Peja hits. 68-62 Pacers.

Vince misses, rebound Pollard.
O'Neal misses, rebound Vince.

Foul on Pollard. CLiff to the line...hits both. 68-64 Pacers


----------



## Petey

Cliff hits the 1st.
Cliff hits the 2nd.

Nets 64, Pacers 68.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

defense.. please.


----------



## NeTs15VC

I never seen Johnson play so...... good, wow!

OMG VC IS DOWN!!


----------



## jmk

Time to put Jacque Vaughn back in.


----------



## Petey

Johnson across the screen, pulls up and hits.

RJ to Carter, to Kidd, to Carter.

Carter misses.

Pollard puts the elbow to Carter's face.

Carter goes down.

Nets 64, Pacers 68.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits. 70-64 Pacers.

Vince misses, rebound Pollard, who elbows carter in the face.


----------



## jarkid

carter missed so many shots so far.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Some nice acting by Vince there.


----------



## Petey

Hehe, Carter stole one.

Replay shows it was like a love tap.

TV Time Out?

Nets 64, Pacers 68.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Great acting job by Vince. Now if he'd focus on hitting some shots, that would bode well for us.


----------



## Farmer77

LOL, nice fake hit Vince.


----------



## fruitcake

that elbow did not touch carter's face

oh well he fooled the commentators tho


----------



## Lord-SMX

omg step up nets


----------



## HB

Still plenty of time


----------



## Vinsane

they arent runnin plays


----------



## jmk

Vince 1 of 7 in 3rd?


----------



## ghoti

I hope no refs watch that replay.


----------



## big furb

Ha ha, give vince the oscar. If the refs are gonna call the game this tight ya might as well take advantage of it.


----------



## Farmer77

Come to think of it, I don't think Vince should've fake that. Refs will look back on tapes and will remember this later on.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Dark Knight said:


> Vince 1 of 7 in 3rd?


Ouch.


----------



## Petey

Nets ball.

Cliff to Krstic, Krstic has it stripped.

Peja down to JO, Cliff called on the foul.

JO to the line.

Nets 64, Pacers 68.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad turns it over.

Foul on Cliff, his 4th. O'Neal at the line. Hits both. 72-64 Pacers


----------



## dfunk15

Dark Knight said:


> Great acting job by Vince. Now if he'd focus on hitting some shots, that would bode well for us.


half of those shots were forced bcuz no other net can get anything going, name me other net playing well and i'll agree he needs to pass


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Nets ball.
> 
> Cliff to Krstic, Krstic has it stripped.
> 
> Peja down to JO, Cliff called on the foul.
> 
> JO to the line.
> 
> Nets 64, Pacers 68.
> 
> -Petey


I thought the pacers had 70


----------



## NeTs15VC

One bad quarter and everyone wants him gone again and all over him, wow.


----------



## jarkid

wake up, nets.


----------



## Petey

JO gets the roll.
JO hits the 2nd.

I must be missing another basket.

Scoreboard shows different.

Nets 64, Pacers 72.

-Petey


----------



## NeTs15VC

There you go we missed 11 straight shots.

Down by 10


----------



## Krstic All-Star

ghoti said:


> I hope no refs watch that replay.


His nose still got caught. If he hadn't snapped his head back, his nose would've been broken


----------



## Krstic12

too bad.Oh s**t!


----------



## Petey

Carter, Kidd, RJ, Carter, Carter misses the 3.

Down to JO.

JO hits.

Cliff can't hit.

Carter O Board, Carter spins, fouled.

Foul on Pollard.

Nets 64, Pacers 74.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

This is ridiculous. We look like a ****ty high school basketball team.

Cliff has also been worthless tonite.


----------



## jarkid

down by 10, it's going to be over...


----------



## Lord-SMX

wtf


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets missed 11 straight shots.

O'Neal drives and hits. 74-64 Pacers.

Cliff misses a three, rebound Vince. Vince drives and gets fouled by Pollard. Hits 1 of 2 at the line. 74-65 Pacers


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter misses the 2nd.

Nets 65, Pacers 74.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

jarkid said:


> down by 3, it's going to be over...


Huh?


----------



## big furb

NeTs15VC said:


> One bad quarter and everyone wants him gone again and all over him, wow.


I don't think anyone's saying that. The team is really sucking right now though. Vince wisely attacks the rim.


----------



## Petey

JO over Cliff w/ the jumper.

Nets 65, Pacers 76.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

65-76 - IND


----------



## Jizzy

I do not want to go down 2~1


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Pollard is an *******, and instigated that.


----------



## jmk

Nenad is the only one with any balls right now. Show em you won't take no ****, Nenad!


----------



## jarkid

Frank, you need call a timeout !!!!!!!!!! moron


----------



## NeTs15VC

Krstic gets a T

What the hell Pollard wouldnt let him go though!


----------



## Petey

Ball into Krstic, Krstic fouled... pushed by Pollard, Krstic kicks at Pollard.

Krstic was Ted.

LOL

Nets 65, Pacers 76.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal hits. 76-65 Pacers.

Nenad gets fouled, gets tied up with Pollard and called for the T.

That was lame. Pollard was holding his arm.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Pacers have outscored us 23-10 in this quarter. Inexcusable.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

How many Nets does Pollard have to assault before the refs bother to do anything about him? Pathetic. O'Neal whines and gets calls, and Pollard is allowed to smash any Net he wants. Pathetic.


----------



## ghoti

What if Krstic just stood there and let Pollard hold his arm?

Pollard would look stupid and possibly get a T of his own.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Peja hits the T. 77-65 Pacers.

Nenad hits both at the line. 77-67 Pacers


----------



## Petey

Peja drops it.

Krstic hits.
Krstic hits.

Nets 67, Pacers 77.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic hits 2 free throws

67-77 - IND


----------



## jmk

NeTs15VC said:


> One bad quarter and everyone wants him gone again and all over him, wow.


What is wrong with you? Vince is playing bad right now. What would you like people to say, that he's ****ting roses and daisies? He's playing like ****. No one said one word about wanting him gone, so get that balogna out of here.


----------



## jarkid

still down by 10... go nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn almost steals the inbounds. Vaughn and Jones jumpball...Nets win the tip, Kidd lays it in!

77-69 Pacers


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

69-77 - IND


----------



## Petey

Pacers inbound.

Vaughn gets the hands on the ball.

Vaughn and Jones to jump it up.
Nets steal it, RJ gets a piece of it, Kidd lays it in.

LOL

Nets 69, Pacers 77.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

**** the Pacers!!


----------



## NeTs15VC

I come in here to post but damn when it comes to gametime this is even better everyone comes here to post gametime, I gotta do this all the time.


----------



## Petey

RJ on Jackson, Jackson drives, Kidd gets a hand on the ball, out of bounds, Pacers' ball, 11 to shot.

Johnson misses over Vaughn.

Kidd to the races after the board.

Kidd to Krstic.

Krstic misses the hook.

Nets 69, Pacers 77.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

for all those sayin vc is playin bad
what about the rest of the nets passin it to him so late in the clock


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets


----------



## Petey

Johnson whips the ball to Croshere, Croshere drives, foul on Krstic, Krstic's 4th.

Nets 69, Pacers 77.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

These refs are horrendous. How much can they root root root for the home team?


----------



## NR 1

c`mon Nets


----------



## jerseygirl

WORST REFS EVER!!!

THEY HAVE LOST CONTROL OF THE GAME!

and I'm watching the rest of the game without volume... no, seriously...those 2 old men from nba tv are killing me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

GO NETS..please... win this game...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson misses, rebound Kidd.
Nenad misses, rebound O'Neal.

Croshere drivse, fouled by Nenad, his 4th. Hits 1 of 2. 78-69 Pacers.


----------



## ZÆ

Crosher hits 1 of 2 free throws

69-78 - IND


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> for all those sayin vc is playin bad
> what about the rest of the nets passin it to him so late in the clock


YOU-ARE-NOT-WATCHING-THE-GAME.


----------



## fruitcake

made these free throws, get a stop and keep this lead at 7


----------



## Petey

Croshere goes 1 of 2.

Nets slow it down.

RJ drives and gets the foul.

Hmm... can't hit shots, so drive?

RJ to the FT line.

Nets 69, Pacers 78.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

didnt i tell u guys pacers in 6


----------



## ghoti

jerseygirl said:


> WORST REFS EVER!!!
> 
> THEY HAVE LOST CONTROL OF THE GAME!
> 
> and I'm watching the rest of the game without volume... no, seriously...those 2 old men from nba tv are killing me!!!!!!!!!!!


Just do your own Mark Jackson commentary.

It's a lot of fun!


----------



## big furb

Our offense has been awful, and we keep sending these guys to the foul line. Frank should've clled a TO a while back and knocked some heads. I'm surprised we're still down single digits


----------



## Petey

RJ hits the 1st.
Wright checks in.
RJ misses the 2nd.

Nets 70, Pacers 78.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Richard jefferson hits 1 of 2 free throws

70-78 - IND


----------



## XRay34

bricks 2nd

game and season over


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives and draws the foul. Hits 1 of 2. 78-70 Pacers.

Jackson misses.

*End of Third*
Nets 70
Pacers 78


----------



## fruitcake

good defense, cmon nets!


----------



## HB

JO with only two fouls so far, thats interesting


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> didnt i tell u guys pacers in 6


i hope Not.


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses it to *end the 3rd.*

Nets 70, Pacers 78.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

whata fn joke a team


----------



## ZÆ

70-78 - IND
End of the 3rd


----------



## Vinsane

either carter or kidd better come back to start the period


----------



## Moses1

Looks to me as though the refs decided to pull for Indy in this one. Nice change of pace from the first 2 games when the calls went mostly NJ's way. Ice cold 3rd quarter for us.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Only down 8 with that horrible of a shooting quater...I'd expect it to be a lot worse.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Dark Knight said:


> YOU-ARE-NOT-WATCHING-THE-GAME.


But he is right.

Carter has missed maybe 3 shots late in the shot clock because he had it then. The floater,the out of bounds play with 3 on the clock etc...

That's irrelevant. Just get the win guys.


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Carter15Nets said:


> bricks 2nd
> 
> game and season over


Why do you honestly even claim to be a Nets fan and post here?


----------



## XRay34

whata disgusting displicle display of so called defense


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> didnt i tell u guys pacers in 6


 You also told us the Sixers would win the atlantic and we'd finish under .500


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

Carter15Nets said:


> whata disgusting displicle display of so called defense


and through all of the ****ty play.....




DOWN ONLY 8


----------



## GM3

Game not over but I dont like how we are looking. RJ and Vince have to force the issue and Krstic has to get his shot going. 8 point game is just that, we are still in this after playing a very pathetic 3rd quarter. Hopefully they will snap out of it, Go Nets.


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Only down 8 with that horrible of a shooting quater...I'd expect it to be a lot worse.



they were up after 1 and after 2

being down 8 is a joke


----------



## Jizzy

Do you think the players take these games seriously?


----------



## big furb

Dark Knight said:


> YOU-ARE-NOT-WATCHING-THE-GAME.


He did have to shoot a couple of shots late in the shotclock, still, he's having a bad 3rd quarter. Actually the whole team stunk it up in the 3rd


----------



## NeTs15VC

If we win this series Carter15Nets gets banned who else agrees.


----------



## Petey

VCFSO2000 said:


> But he is right.
> 
> Carter has missed maybe 3 shots late in the shot clock because he had it then. The floater,the out of bounds play with 3 on the clock etc...
> 
> That's irrelevant. Just get the win guys.


Should had gone to the hoop every attempt. If Johnson is going to get bailed out on fouls, so will others.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

god we need a pf who can put ball in basket in worst way

i hope they do lose this series so it can be a lesson


----------



## jmk

Cliff Robinson cannot be allowed to play anymore tonite.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> whata fn joke a team


You are just loving this, arent you


----------



## Petey

Cliff misses, JO board.

4th whistled on Cliff, away from the ball.

Croshere misses, JO backtaps, Saras misses, JO board again.

Nets 70, Pacers 78.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

LMAO at these offensive rebs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Robinson misses, rebound O'Neal.
Foul on Cliff, his 4th.

Croshere misses, pacers get it back. Sarunas misses, rebound O'Neal.
Another foul called on Cliff, his 5th.

T on cliff now.


----------



## Petey

Cliff whistled on his 5th, and Cliff is then Ted up... LOL

Nets 70, Pacers 78.

-Petey


----------



## NeTs15VC

Wow these refs are horrible.


----------



## jarkid

we don't have rebound, wtf..


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Ridiculous.


----------



## wizardsfan2006

Robinson gets another foul


----------



## Fray

NeTs15VC said:


> If we win this series Carter15Nets gets banned who else agrees.


I say he gets banned regardless who wins the series.


----------



## jmk

I really hope that someone on the Nets blasts the refs in the paper. Then we can get any call we want!


----------



## XRay34

losers.....


----------



## VCFSO2000

So...it looks like a fine is worth it since it will mean you'll get all the calls.(JO,Shaq)


----------



## ZÆ

Crosher hits the 'T'

70-7 - IND


----------



## big furb

And we still can't keep them off the offensive boards. And it looks like all that whining by JO actually got through to the refs


----------



## Petey

Croshere hits.
Kidd in for Cliff, RJ at PF now.
Misses.
Kidd out to RJ, RJ fouled.

Going to the line.

Nets 70, Pacers 79.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

robinson is killing nets, you're murdering this team right now cliff, someone please get a rebound


----------



## Jizzy

I am getting a bad feeling about this game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Croshere hits on the T. 79-70 Pacers.

Pacers turn it voer.

RJ fouled by Croshere, his second. Hits both at the line. 79-72 Pacers.


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson hits 2 free throws

72-79 - IND


----------



## Petey

RJ hits.
Granger in.
RJ hits.

Nets 72, Pacers 79.

-Petey


----------



## jerseygirl

I want Jason Kidd to get fined tomorrow for criticizing these refs! :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Nets pressure.
Foul on the Pacers... LOL

Called on Jackson, only his 1st.
12th Pacers TO, to the Nets 7.

RJ drains it.

Nets 74, Pacers 79.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Jackson, his first, turnover, Nets ball.

RJ hits a jumper. 79-74 Pacers.

Time out pacers


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

74-79 - IND


----------



## NeTs15VC

9-2 Nets run baby!


----------



## Petey

Pacers brings it over, and calls TO.

Nets 9-2 run.

Nets 74, Pacers 79.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

I think RJ is about to go berserker. Give the ball to the man.


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets....


----------



## Krstic All-Star

That's it - I'm sending in the videotape of this game to Stu Jackson, along with a whiny note! :curse:


----------



## JCB

Let's Go Nets!!


----------



## JCB

Krstic All Star said:


> That's it - I'm sending in the videotape of this game to Stu Jackson, along with a whiny note! :curse:


 Was just saying the same thing to my dad


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter, we need you to step out !


----------



## jerseygirl

ghoti said:


> Just do your own Mark Jackson commentary.
> 
> It's a lot of fun!


 :biggrin: I'll try that, but I'm nervous....


----------



## HB

I'll be really disappointed if Frank doesnt talk about the refs in the post game.


----------



## GM3

We need to win at least one in Indiana to get homecourt and then we have to take care of business at CAA.


----------



## NeTs15VC

Offensive foul, Jacque Vaughn is the man!


----------



## big furb

Krstic All Star said:


> That's it - I'm sending in the videotape of this game to Stu Jackson, along with a whiny note! :curse:


Might as well, it seems to be very effective.


----------



## Petey

Pacers have done well out of the TO.

Whistle.

JO runs over Vaughn... JO has 3 now. LOL

Nets 74, Pacers 79.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul on O'Neal, plowing over Vaughn.

RJ drives and lays it in! 79-76 Nets


----------



## dfunk15

vaughn is becoming my hero, from zero to hero


----------



## ZÆ

RJ for 2

76-79 - IND


----------



## Petey

Collins to RJ, RJ drives and hits.

Nets 76, Pacers 79.

-Petey


----------



## NeTs15VC

Dark Knight said:


> I think RJ is about to go berserker. Give the ball to the man.


I gotta admit, you got a great point!


----------



## wizardsfan2006

Nets getting close!!


----------



## jarkid

offensive foul on jermaine o'neal....


CARTER please SCORE !


----------



## Petey

Down to JO, doubled, out to a Pacer, misses, Granger foul!!!

YES!

Nets 76, Pacers 79.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

ONLY down 3!

Go NeTs!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

jarkid said:


> Vince Carter, we need you to step out !



RJ is on fire


----------



## NeTs15VC

3 v 1 and Collins gets it!


----------



## big furb

Go RJ!!!!!!

Collins with a favourable foul call, LOL


----------



## Petey

Vaughn to Carter, Carter misses, Collins gets it, Collins fouled!!!

YES!

Nets 76, Pacers 79.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets......


----------



## ZÆ

We own the 4th... Lets go NETS!!!!


----------



## jarkid

carter if you can not make jumpers, just DUNK or LAYUP !!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jones misses, foul on Granger going over the back.

Vince misses, rebound collins...and gets fouled by Jones.

Vaughn misses, rebound Johnson.

O'neal hits. 81-76 Pacers


----------



## XRay34

Jason Collins has D my azz


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

76-81 - IND


----------



## Petey

Jones 3rd, Pacers' 3rd.

Nets can't hit.

Johnson almost gives it up.

Down to JO.

Collins on JO.

JO spins and hits.

ATTACK GUYS!

Nets 76, Pacers 81.

-Petey


----------



## NeTs15VC

OMG back down to 8


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses...long jumper...not a good shot.

Jackson hits a three. 84-76 Pacers


----------



## XRay34

No Baiting


----------



## jmk

**** you Vince, are you serious?


----------



## GrandKenyon6

God Vince is so stupid.


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the jumper early in the shot clock, Jackson hits a 3.

Nets time out.

Nets 76, Pacers 84.

-Petey


----------



## Vuchato

jarkid said:


> carter if you can not make jumpers, just DUNK or LAYUP !!


hell, do it anyway!


----------



## ZÆ

Jackson for 3

76-84 - IND

Nets call timeout


----------



## jarkid

damn...stephen made a 3..


----------



## Jizzy

Carter has killed the Nets


----------



## XRay34

THE NETS FLAWS HAVE LOST THIS GAME!!

PF Jermaine 31 on 16 FGA Collins 0 Pts on 4 FGA

VINCE CHUCKING THREES WHICH ARE BRICKS that lead to open shots for pacers on other end


this team needs a fn change


----------



## ghoti

Keep shooting Vince!

You're hot!


----------



## ZÆ

GrandKenyon6 said:


> God Vince is so stupid.


The refs are calling fouls GO to the damn rim


----------



## HB

Vince isnt helping the cause right now


----------



## dg12x

Ugh....what was Carter doing taking that shot...that's a HUGE swing right there!


----------



## Eddy15

no need for that ****ing three vince, ****


----------



## dfunk15

vince 0-9 in the second half and dumb last shot, focus you ***


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Vince just killed it for us, FU Vince


----------



## GM3

Damn. 8 point game but game not over, still in this.


----------



## Petey

RJ attacking, fouled.

RJ drains both?

Collins fouled on JO.

Nets 78, Pacers 84.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

un fn believable vince carter IQ of 5

soft meter 73 was legit hes a wuss


----------



## ghoti

Give. The. Ball. To. Kidd.

And let him make all the decisions.

I am trying to remain calm.


----------



## jmk

Not only was it a horrible decision, it was another ****ing fadeaway! Stand straight!!!


----------



## KingofNewark

Vince is painful to watch right now.


----------



## ZÆ

lol almost this whole page is about Vince


----------



## big furb

Vince with the bad shot and it leads to a 3 the other way, damn. The game's still far from over but they gotta get things under control starting now


----------



## XRay34

Vince 0 for 8 in 2nd half lmao


----------



## VCFSO2000

Let's keep going to RJ.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives and gets fouled, going ot the line. Hits both. 84-78 Pacers.

Keep giving the ball to RJ, he's driving at will and getting to the line.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson hits 2 free throws

78-84 - IND


----------



## neoxsupreme

Get ready VC. The media will be all over him again. 21 pts @ half. Only 2 pts to show so far in this 2nd half.


----------



## XRay34

jason collins 0 for 4.....5 fouls 0 points

jermaine 31/15

ya we dont need a PF

homers


----------



## ghoti

THE TAKEOVER said:


> lol almost this whole page is about Vince


When you **** up the whole game, you get posts about you.


----------



## jarkid

if Carter can not shoot, we are hard to win this game.


----------



## jmk

No help D. My god Collins is horrible.


----------



## ZÆ

Johnson for 2

78-86 - IND


----------



## XRay34

THAT WAS ANTHONY JOHNSON!?!?!?!?

SHades of Jordan for crying out loud

wow


----------



## jarkid

Anthony Johnson...


----------



## ghoti

neoxsupreme said:


> Get ready VC. The media will be all over him again. 21 pts @ half. Only 2 pts to show so far in this 2nd half.


Who cares about the media?!?!?!?!

The Nets are trying to win a playoff game!


----------



## Petey

Johnson hits.

RJ driving again.

Driving to the hoop?

Foul on Granger.

Nets 78, Pacers 86.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> jason collins 0 for 4.....5 fouls 0 points
> 
> jermaine 31/15
> 
> ya we dont need a PF
> 
> homers


You know the pacers board would love that kind of post


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson drives and hit. 86-78 Pacers

RJ drives and gets fouled again by Granger and going back to the line. 86-80 Pacers.


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson hits 2 free throws

80-86 - IND


----------



## KingofNewark

****ing BeetleJuice kicking *** right now.


----------



## Petey

RJ drops both.

Johnson hits, fouled, chance for a 3 point play.

Nets 80, Pacers 88.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

game

i donjt care they not even bother playing D

anthony johnson burning us AGAIN

pacers up 89-80 aj 17 pts 6 assists already


----------



## jmk

ghoti said:


> When you **** up the whole game, you get posts about you.


Vince was brilliant in the first half. The second half, I seriously would rather have Brian Scalabrine on the court.

EDIT: Just read it the way you probably meant for it to be read. Understood.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

The real reason Kobe gave up #8, he knew Anthony Johnson was the best player wearing it


----------



## big furb

Collins has been a huge negative in this game and AJ continues his "domination" of Kidd. At least RJ is keeping us in it

As a sidenote my bulls are taking it to the heat right now


----------



## Krstic12

Vince .......................


----------



## NeTs15VC

As a Nets fan I dont know if we got this win tonight, :sigh:


----------



## JCB

there's was no ****in foul there


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits, and gets fouled. Hits the FT. 89-80 Pacers.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

O'Neal's birthday must be today. Otherwise, he's been abysmal in the playoffs.


----------



## Petey

AJ hits.

Nets 80, Pacers 89.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Anthony Johnson for 2 plus the foul
Johnson hits the free throw

80-89 - IND


----------



## neoxsupreme

AJ always playing like an All-Star against us.


----------



## jarkid

killa is right, kidd has no way to stop anthony johnson.


----------



## Jizzy

**** you Refs


----------



## Petey

Carter RJ, down to Vaughn... Vaughn can't get it up, Vaughn gets it back, foul on Jones.

Nets 80, Pacers 89.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

ahhh wtf.. i ghouth that we were only donw 3....


----------



## Real

This game ain't over yet.Vaughn knows what to do, go to the hoop and get to the stripe.


----------



## ZÆ

Vaughn hits 2 free throws

82-89 - IND


----------



## Petey

Vaughn hits the 1st.
Vaughn hits the 2nd.

Nets 82, Pacers 89.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets mohter ****er


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn blocked, gets it back and gets fouled by Jones. Hits both at the line. 89-82 Pacers.

Johnson hits a three. 92-82 Pacers


----------



## HB

This is unbearable, why so many fouls


----------



## ZÆ

Johnson for 3

82-92 - IND


----------



## Petey

Where is Krstic?

Nets go Zone.

Johnson again?

Nets 82, Pacers 92.

-Petey


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Wtf Is That. You ****ing Idiots.


----------



## Lord-SMX

7pt game... lets go nets


----------



## Petey

RJ drives, blocked by JO, nice D by Jones.

JO on Cliff.

Nets send help.

Jackson misses the 3.

Kidd... Carter.

Carter short.

Pacers' ball.

Nets 82, Pacers 92.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

anthony johnson is very angry now, game is almost over.


----------



## HB

Who in the world is guarding AJ


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ blocked.

Jackson misses, rebound Kidd.
Vince misses, rebound Pacers.

Johnson hits. 94-82 Pacers

Time out Nets


----------



## XRay34

No Baiting. If you're going ot post like this, go to the pacers forum


----------



## Petey

AJ over Kidd.

Nets time out.

Nets 82, Pacers 94.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

AJ, best PG in the league (at least in this series, what type of deal did he make with the devil)


----------



## Jizzy

Game over


----------



## ZÆ

Johnson "is not human"

82-94 - IND


----------



## Real

**** you Anthony Johnson.

You never played half like this when you played for us.


----------



## JCB

Some one punch Beattlejuice!


----------



## XRay34

AJ 10 pts in 4th Kidd 0

Owned him literallt 1/1 everytime

Kidd is washed up goods

season over folks good job getting rid of anthony johnson


----------



## jmk

What the **** is going on right now? I have lost complete confidence in this team.

Throw me up on the Trade Carter bandwagon. I don't think we can win with this guy. Just way too inconsistent.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Damn the Nest better win very ugly... damn RJ dunk a dagger shot right at the hearts of damn Pacers and their fans.... damn **** the officals and Carter.... why is he in a shooting drought.... Damn we need this win.... or else.... its not over Nets...


----------



## ghoti

Kidd is just as bad as Carter.

This is the 4th quarter of a playoff game.

That's Kidd territory.

He's getting killed on both ends by a scrub.


----------



## Vinsane

nets lose
one no defense
two no matter how cold vince is he can't go a whole quarter withut touchin the ball
three rj gets to happy and will start ****in up sooner or later


----------



## NeTs15VC

Carter15Nets I really do think your 6 years old, just ban this kid.


But wow Anthony Johnson doing so good and VC doing so bad its like all those comments are looking good for him, I cant believe it.


----------



## jarkid

this game seems no hope to back... we have to bound back next game.


----------



## Eddy15

zone defense is NOT working. AJ is killing us, out of all people, this series is all ****ed up


----------



## jerseygirl

let's face it:

the Nets are not thinking right now... they don't deserve to win this game


----------



## killa kadafi191

who was all those people that said kidd can guard aj or that kidd defense will step up in the playoffs.

kidd can not contain him and i don't know why


----------



## f22egl

So who on the Nets would you say is playing well and who needs to improve or just sit on the bench?


----------



## XRay34

Bloody Disgusting Blooddddddy disgusting

un fn real ive seen it all


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter threads'll be aplenty if IND wins the game...Another long 48 hours for Vince.


----------



## XRay34

VCFSO2000 said:


> Carter threads'll be aplenty if IND wins the game...Another long 48 hours for Vince.


this ones on kidd for his D on AJ


----------



## ghoti

Dark Knight said:


> Vince was brilliant in the first half. The second half, I seriously would rather have Brian Scalabrine on the court.
> 
> EDIT: Just read it the way you probably meant for it to be read. Understood.


I meant that he baked a beautiful, delicious cake - then took a big **** on it.


----------



## Eddy15

VC and Kidd having bad games again, this is getting kinda old in the playoffs.


----------



## pinoyboy231

cmon guys!!! LETS GO


----------



## ghoti

VCFSO2000 said:


> Carter threads'll be aplenty if IND wins the game...Another long 48 hours for Vince.


Kidd should get the same treatment, IMO.


----------



## killa kadafi191

Dark Knight said:


> What the **** is going on right now? I have lost complete confidence in this team.
> 
> Throw me up on the Trade Carter bandwagon. I don't think we can win with this guy. Just way too inconsistent.



]wait till the series over before you hope on. if we lose this series likely someone will be dealt.


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

This is ugly


----------



## NeTs15VC

Carter15Nets said:


> Bloody Disgusting Blooddddddy disgusting
> 
> un fn real ive seen it all


What the hell are you British now?


----------



## jmk

ghoti said:


> Kidd is just as bad as Carter.
> 
> This is the 4th quarter of a playoff game.
> 
> That's Kidd territory.
> 
> He's getting killed on both ends by a scrub.


Yep. He has done nothing, but get burned. 

Someone has to question Frank. He's reminding me of Byron Scott lately.


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

84-94 - IND


----------



## Petey

Nets drop 2 FTs to bring it back down to 10.

Foul on Krstic, hits 5th.

Nets 84, Pacers 94.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

killa kadafi191 said:


> ]wait till the series over before you hope on. if we lose this series likely someone will be dealt.


 Kidd isn't going anywhere, and I don't htink Kidd would be happy if they got rid of RJ. I doubt they'll give up Nenad, so if they're going to move someone, who else is there?


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal hits 2 free throws

84-96 - IND


----------



## GM3

This is so nausiating to watch.


----------



## Real

This is just not our night.

Now we can regroup and hope to take games 4 and 5, or we can just give up on the season.

I like the first option.


----------



## Petey

*MESSAGE TO CARTER15NETS: Keep up your baiting, for each post editted after this point on, you'll be suspended for 2 days.*

Pacers drop both.

Nets 84, Pacers 96.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic is gone with 6 fouls


----------



## Vuchato

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd isn't going anywhere, and I don't htink Kidd would be happy if they got rid of RJ. I doubt they'll give up Nenad, so if they're going to move someone, who else is there?


 :banana:


----------



## big furb

Somebody check the locker room, I think Vince and Kidd forgot to come out for the 2nd half


----------



## jmk

So much for Lawrence Frank, defensive mastermind.

Who wants to try and steal Gary Williams from Maryland?


----------



## VCFSO2000

I knew refs were going to adjust to O'neal's criticism..But damn..Don't bend over backwards for the guy.


----------



## killa kadafi191

i hope the nets defense on o neal was not to keep him in foul trouble?????

you have to be ready to defend him if he plays the whole game


----------



## SetShotWilly

Nets don't deserve to be in the playoffs. They are making fools of themselves.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Bull **** call! O'Neal is a pathetic little toddler who's being coddled like I've never seen. He's not a man...


----------



## Vinsane

kristic ****in up


----------



## HB

Anthony Anthony Anthony, you singlehandedly destroyed my night


----------



## NeTs15VC

Thank god its best of 7 not 5.


----------



## killa kadafi191

Dark Knight said:


> So much for Lawrence Frank, defensive mastermind.
> 
> Who wants to try and steal Gary Williams from Maryland?



helllllllllllllllllllll yeaaaaa


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal hits 2 more free throws

84-98 - IND


----------



## pinoyboy231

o'neal hits a pair of fts

kidd loses the ball

pacers ball

o'neal gets fouled

he hits both fts

krstic is out of the game...

98-84 PACERS

4:30 left in the game..


----------



## NR 1

refs :curse:


----------



## Jizzy

**** this. I'm worried about our chances to win this series now


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 3

87-98 - IND


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd misses a three, rebounded by rj

CLIFFY makes a three

aj misses

kidd misses a three... 

pacers ball..

98-87 PACERS


----------



## Real

Again.

**** you Anthony Johnson.


----------



## ZÆ

Granger for 2

87-100 - IND


----------



## ZÆ

Vaughn for 2

89-100 - IND


----------



## fruitcake

damn it.


----------



## pinoyboy231

aj to granger for the slam....

vaughn hits the floater

o'neal fouled by carter 

he hits both fts

WHERES THE DEFENSE...

102-89 PACERS

2:58 left in the game...


----------



## Vinsane

kidd is ****in up to
carter wasnt involve enough


----------



## jarkid

the game is over.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal hits 3 free throws

89-102 - IND


----------



## fruitcake

vaughn is our best player


----------



## f22egl

Blah


----------



## jmk

I'm going to need to go for a drive after this game.


And if Frank spouts his usual press conference bull**** tonite, I am going to personally hunt him down and [strike] cut off his extremely small testicles. [/strike]


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter 0-10 in the second half


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter way off

reach-in foul called on vaughn

nets over the limit

aj to the line for 2...

hits both fts..

104-89 PACERS

2:32 left in the game


----------



## ZÆ

Johnson hits 2 free throws

89-104 - IND


----------



## NeTs15VC

Net2 said:


> Again.
> 
> **** you Anthony Johnson.


AND AGAIN!!!!!!

WTF ITS THE NIGHT OF HIS LIFE!


----------



## ZÆ

Granger for 2

89-106 - IND


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> kidd is ****in up to
> carter wasnt involve enough


 so Vince isn't to blame at all?


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> kidd is ****in up to
> carter wasnt involve enough


No one wants to hear it.


----------



## jmk

Vinsane said:


> kidd is ****in up to
> carter wasnt involve enough


Just be quiet already. Seriously, just don't post anymore.


----------



## XRay34

[strike] I mean if the season is ended because of Shaq/Wade, Pistons, LeBron, Kobe or someone like that, i'm ok with it

But when ANTHONY F'N JOHNSON ends your season you will never get over it. [/strike]

Enough already, please.


----------



## Real

This really does hurt


----------



## pinoyboy231

omfg.... wtf happened first half was good second half was a disaster...

it looks like noone wants to play they all look frkin dead.. rj is the only one playing

carter isnt even trying 

..........


----------



## VCFSO2000

I'm disgusted.

Just disgusted.

O'neal's had his fun with the refs this game..Hoping the officicating goes back to normal for game 4.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter is not a playoff player. What the hell happened to kidd? He used to a killer in the playoffs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> I mean if the season is ended because of Shaq/Wade, Pistons, LeBron, Kobe or someone like that, i'm ok with it
> 
> But when ANTHONY F'N JOHNSON ends your season you will never get over it.


 They gotta lose 2 more games before the season is over.


----------



## pinoyboy231

this sucks........


----------



## JCB

NeTs15VC said:


> AND AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> WTF ITS THE NIGHT OF HIS LIFE!


 he'll suck in Game 4. 5 points on 2/13 shooting. I'm calling it.*







<font size="1">*don't quote me on this</font>


----------



## HB

Well am hoping someone gets mad after the game. None of that sober post game talk. Some heads have got to roll


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> They gotta lose 2 more games before the season is over.



IT IS OVER MY FRIEND

Not official, but its ovvvvvvvvvvvvvver


----------



## SetShotWilly

Someone on the nets need to get in Carter's face instead of backing him up when he plays horrible


----------



## ZÆ

Wright for 2

91-106 - IND


----------



## pinoyboy231

antoine wright with the and 1

misses the ft

wright with the steal

thomas makes a layup

wright wit hthe steal

wright gets fouled

106-93 PACERS


----------



## ZÆ

John Thomas for 2

93-106 - IND


----------



## ghoti

SetShotWilly said:


> Carter is not a playoff player. What the hell happened to kidd? He used to a killer in the playoffs


He let Carter implode, let Krstic get frustrated, and let Anthony Johnson do whatever the **** he pleased.


----------



## jarkid

if we have won 50 games in regular season, maybe we can takeover this situation.


----------



## jerseygirl

Kidd and Carter ready for Game 4

GO NETS!! let's steal next one!


----------



## fruitcake

hey our bench is amazing


----------



## pinoyboy231

i ****ing hate anthony johnson...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> IT IS OVER MY FRIEND
> 
> Not official, but its ovvvvvvvvvvvvvver


 How many times have you said this so far this year? Or chances at making the playoffs were over long before the allstar break according to you


----------



## squaleca

Carter15Nets said:


> IT IS OVER MY FRIEND
> 
> Not official, but its ovvvvvvvvvvvvvver


 
Carter15 your an [strike] idiot and a ****ing ******t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/strike]


----------



## NeTs15VC

Actually it was Thomas for 2

But wow, the bench is doing better.


And why are the Nets commentators up Anthony Johnsons *** give the player of the game to O'Neal, 12 for 15 34 points or so there like in love with this guy, this isnt good.


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd has to be the leader of this team and get things together...


----------



## Real

Carter15Nets said:


> IT IS OVER MY FRIEND
> 
> Not official, but its ovvvvvvvvvvvvvver


Yep, sure


----------



## NeTs15VC

Cant the mods just ban all the idiots, seriously we all want Carter15Nets banned.


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter and kidd better get their damn act together


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Sure Carter played pretty bad in the 3rd quarter, but he played great for the first half. Also in the 4th quarter everyone on this board is dogging him, RJ was playing great, were were supposed to take away shots from RJ and give them to Carter, RJ was hot so we went to him.


----------



## ZÆ

Anthony Johnson hits 1 of 2 free throws

95-107 - IND


----------



## ghoti

SetShotWilly said:


> Someone on the nets need to get in Carter's face instead of backing him up when he plays horrible


Jason Kidd needs to have the ball and make the decisions, because Carter thinks he's making every shot no matter how cold he is or how hard the shot is.

Frank and Kidd did nothing to stop him.


----------



## Phenom Z28

You can burn Vince all you want for this, but Kidd is the leader of this team and deserves equal if not more criticism. Vince messed up in the 2nd half on offense, but Kidd's been doing even worse on defense and hasn't been doing anything great on offense either.


----------



## jarkid

frank should play john thomas more.


----------



## ghoti

Net2 said:


> Yep, sure


I keep thinking you are Schub.


----------



## pinoyboy231

final ****ing score

107-95 PACERS


----------



## ZÆ

Pacers win

95-107

Pacers take a 2-1 series lead


----------



## krsticfan325

Jason Kidd sucks. He's embarassing himself.


----------



## killa kadafi191

SetShotWilly said:


> Someone on the nets need to get in Carter's face instead of backing him up when he plays horrible



they can't do that carter is not built for that.


if someone does that he might have a worse game. he is too sensitive and admitted that himself. just have to stand behind him and hope and pray.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter15Nets said:


> IT IS OVER MY FRIEND
> 
> Not official, but its ovvvvvvvvvvvvvver


That's what they said to John Paul Jones too... remember his response?


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Phenom, you watch the Office tonight?


----------



## Vinsane

the loss didnt even bother me cuz i knew it was comin usuaslly when a player goes to the media and gets fined the refs usually kiss up to him in plus it was in there town 
and then there is the criticism of course most of it will go to carter but what about other nets the only one who showed up was RJ
Kidd was toasted by johnson
Kristic fouled out 
Now we gotta hear anthhony johnson mouth in the media
and then some blame goes to Frank for not runnin plays just givin it to vc letin the defense to pack the middle and letin him drive we are on the road we ain''t gonna get no cals


----------



## HB

Vince messed up in the second half no doubt. Heck whatever criticism he gets is probably justified. But just remember this if something isnt done about Anthony Johnson then the nets can kiss their playoff hopes goodbye.


----------



## ghoti

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> You can burn Vince all you want for this, but Kidd is the leader of this team and deserves equal if not more criticism. Vince messed up in the 2nd half on offense, but Kidd's been doing even worse on defense and hasn't been doing anything great on offense either.


I'm all over it. Don't worry.

But don't give me any excuses for Carter's horrible ****ing play either.

That was a suckfest for both of them.


----------



## VCFSO2000

SetShotWilly said:


> Carter is not a playoff player. What the hell happened to kidd? He used to a killer in the playoffs


You guys really crack me up. If I criticize someone one game,and he answers,than the next time he he struggles,I'm going to say.."hmm...The last time he struggled he came back with a vengeance,I'll lay off the dumb comments this time because I know what he can do".


----------



## Krstic All-Star

ghoti said:


> I keep thinking you are Schub.


Same here. It's eerie!


----------



## pinoyboy231

Vinsane said:


> the loss didnt even bother me cuz i knew it was comin usuaslly when a player goes to the media and gets fined the refs usually kiss up to him in plus it was in there town
> and then there is the criticism of course most of it will go to carter but what about other nets the only one who showed up was RJ
> Kidd was toasted by johnson
> Kristic fouled out
> Now we gotta hear anthhony johnson mouth in the media
> and then some blame goes to Frank for not runnin plays just givin it to vc letin the defense to pack the middle and letin him drive we are on the road we ain''t gonna get no cals



NO BAITING
-THE TAKEOVER


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> I'm all over it. Don't worry.
> 
> But don't give me any excuses for Carter's horrible ****ing play either.
> 
> That was a suckfest for both of them.


Actually its therapeutic. I right now am looking for an avenue to let out all this emotions. Am so pissed right now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Krstic All Star said:


> That's what they said to John Paul Jones too... remember his response?


 he said pacers in 6, right? (just saving him the time)


----------



## kdub

Wow... NBATV commercials suck!


----------



## JCB

Hbwoy said:


> Actually its therapeutic. I right now am looking for an avenue to let out all this emotions. Am so pissed right now


 take a jog :smile:

VC is not worthy of being my avatar. Way too inconsistent. Show me you can bring it every night, but until then, I ain't showing no more love for Carter.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> the loss didnt even bother me cuz i knew it was comin usuaslly when a player goes to the media and gets fined the refs usually kiss up to him in plus it was in there town
> and then there is the criticism of course most of it will go to carter but what about other nets the only one who showed up was RJ
> Kidd was toasted by johnson
> Kristic fouled out
> Now we gotta hear anthhony johnson mouth in the media
> *and then some blame goes to Frank for not runnin plays just givin it to vc letin the defense to pack the middle and letin him drive we are on the road we ain''t gonna get no cals*


RJ drove and got calls.

If guys like Johnson gets calls, don't think Carter will?

That really doesn't make much sense man.

-Petey


----------



## f22egl

You guys should stay up another 2 1/2 hours so you can make this thread 2000 posts.


----------



## Real

ghoti said:


> I keep thinking you are Schub.


:laugh:


----------



## HB

Carter15nets will probably get an Anthony Johnson avatar next


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Jermaine O'Neal hit 12 out of 15 shots form the field and 13 out of 14 from the line. Nets big men fouls: 16. The refs treated this whining prancing self-inflating petulant child like he was Shaq. Inexcusable, no matter how badly some Nets played. Watching 'reffing' like this is what turned me away from the NBA for a few years. Garbage, plain and simple. Whine and get your way. I thought I was past that after kindergarten.


----------



## big furb

I can't believe this team had such a 2nd half meltdown. Oh well, at least my bulls are roasting the Heat right now.


----------



## JCB

Krstic All Star said:


> Jermaine O'Neal hit 12 out of 15 shots form the field and 13 out of 14 from the line. Nets big men fouls: 16. The refs treated this whining prancing self-inflating petulant child like he was Shaq. Inexcusable, no matter how badly some Nets played. Watching 'reffing' like this is what turned me away from the NBA for a few years. Garbage, plain and simple. Whine and get your way. I thought I was past that after kindergarten.


 I really hope you write that letter to Stu. I'm writing one tomorrow.


----------



## jmk

Blame everyone but RJ. It can best be summed up that way.


----------



## Jizzy

Carter can either help your team or bury it.


----------



## JCB

nvm


----------



## ZÆ

We'll get em Sat.


----------



## miki

Everyone except RJ had bad night.But in the fourth period RJ brought us to -5 and than Carter attempted retarded 3 and after that everything went downhill.


----------



## KingofNewark

BeatleJuice was unbelievable, is he an FA next season? I'd give him the whole MLE.


----------



## miki

The worst thing in the game was lack of pick'n'roll.There was no open jumpers for Nenad when he struggled in the paint.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> There's no way we lose this one.



...

2 more...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Air Fly

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> ...
> 
> 2 more...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


I ****ing hate this guy. :biggrin:


----------



## Brolic

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6) [Series tied 1-1]*

tough loss for the Nets


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6) [Series tied 1-1]*

Pacers have certainly proved that they are a worth competition for the Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*

Uncle Cliffy passed Dominique Wilkins on the all-time playoffs scoring list last night...

83. Detlef Schrempf - 1,432
*84. Clifford Robinson - 1,429*
85. Dominique Wilkins - 1,423

JKidd passed one player...

102. Anfernee Hardaway - 1,304
*102. Jason Kidd - 1,304*
104. Lou Hudson - 1,300

RJ passed 5 players and Carter passed 11 players on the same list.


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: NBA Playoff Game 3, Nets at Pacers, 4.25.06*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Uncle Cliffy passed Dominique Wilkins on the all-time playoffs scoring list last night...
> 
> 83. Detlef Schrempf - 1,432
> *84. Clifford Robinson - 1,429*
> 85. Dominique Wilkins - 1,423
> 
> JKidd passed one player...
> 
> 102. Anfernee Hardaway - 1,304
> *102. Jason Kidd - 1,304*
> 104. Lou Hudson - 1,300
> 
> RJ passed 5 players and Carter passed 11 players on the same list.


Wow Detlef is ahead of Cliffy & Nique. He must have partaken in a significant amt of playoff games.


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6) [Series tied 1-1]*

Nets playing very well. The defensive intensity has certainly gone up a notch


----------



## Sad Mafioso

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6) [Series tied 1-1]*

*Krstic=MIP W/O TEH HYPE*


----------

